

Website Quote - relm86
http://gregpilling.com/2009/09/thanks-for-coming-in/
This is an actual response after a interview with a company about their website
======
nuweborder
I guess you are supposed to be a mind reader. I'm not a web programmer, but I
am the founder of a web startup, and have worked with programmers on my
projects before. I is common sense that it behooves the customer, as in
someone like myself whom is not a programmer, to give as much detail as they
possibly can in order to get the end result that they want. Give details, and
examples. If they don't, I guess they be expected to come back and complain
later that what they got was not what they wanted. They should have spoken up
when asked. After all, its their project, and therefore its in their best
interest.

To all those customers out there looking to get a quote from a programmer on
your next web development project. If you say exactly what you want, you are
more likely to get exactly what you asked for.

------
joshuarr
Wow, so you just posted their email to you on the web and then posted links to
it? What are you, the pirate bay?

This was an opportunity for you to educate your client on the design process,
and you not only failed, you embarrassed yourself trying to humiliate them.

Feel free to send me the client's deets and I'll walk them through the gig.

